# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحلیل و طراحی نرم افزار >  Source Control  بدون باگ

## M.GhanaatPisheh

دنبال یه Source Control  غیر از Source Safe می گردم که بدون باگ کار کنه
این source Safe  فوق العاده پر از باگ  هست

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

TeamCoherence

----------


## مهدی

مثلا چه باگهایی داره؟ آخه راستش من تازه کار باهش رو شروع کردم  :oops:

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

ممنون برادر مهدی
امیدوارم باگ نداشته باشه

Source Safe مشکلات زیادی داره
مشکل عدم صحیح مدیریت کدهای کاربران  و از بین رفتن زحمات ....

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ناگفته نماند، TeamCoherence هم مشکلات خاص خودش رو داره که ممکنه بهش برخورد کنی.

پیشنهاد میکنم Borland TeamSource و IBM ClearCase رو هم امتحان کنی.

----------


## Inprise

من از   StarTeam  واقعا" راضی هستم .

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

مساله ای که وجود داره استفاده از تجربیات دوستانی هست که قبلا با این ابزارها کار کردن و با مشکلات هر کدوم به نحوی درگیر بودند.
راجع به TeamCoherence الان مشغول تستش  هستم و به محض حصول نتیجه به عرضتون میرسونم.
ظاهرا این TeamCoherence با Visual Studio .NET     هست  اگر اشتباه نکنم اطلاعات Source Safe   رو هم می تونه Import کنه.
برادر مهدی اگر با باگ یا مشکل خاصی قبلا مواجه شدی لطف میکنی اگر یه Short Cut پیش پای من بذاری.
همچنین راجع به محصول IBM

جسارتا  اگر Inprise  عزیز هم راجع به مزیتها و مشکلات احتمالی StarTeam  توضیح بفرمایند لطف میفرمایند(همچنین راجع به Integrate بودن با Visuall Studio.NET و Source Safe)

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

http://support.borland.com/entry!default.jspa?categoryID=64&amp;externalID=87  6&amp;fromSearchPage=true 
 :(

----------


## M.GhanaatPisheh

:) 
StarTeam &amp; .NET Tricks
http://support.borland.com/entry!default.jspa?categoryID=65&amp;externalID=12  31&amp;fromSearchPage=true

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

از clear case از محصولات rational استفاده کنین عالیه و بدون bug

----------


## m-khorsandi

از کجا میتونم StarTeam رو تهیه کنم؟

----------


## Kamyar.Kimiyabeigi

کسی لینکی داره که در مورد team source دلفی توضیحاتی داده باشه ؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

از فروشگاه برنامه نویس. قیمت: 6500 تومان.

----------


## titbasoft

در مورد team foundation کسی چیزی می دونه؟

----------

